# Getting the muffler deleted on Friday!! Good choice?!



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

KY.JellyRS said:


> I'm guessing the muffler can be welded back on if I think it sounds too ricey, right?


Yes or a better one that doesn't look so hideous from behind. That's what I plan on doing. Muffler and a tip cutout.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I love the sound of the muffler delete for the price. It got a little raspy when cold but otherwise sounded very euro. It isn't aggressive, but sounds good for sure. Not a Honda by any means.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice! That's what I'm hoping for! I was alittle nervous but I guess I haven't heard too many negative comments bout doing the mod! I'll let you guys know what I think tomorrow sometime 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Silly question; I was looking into this for a cheap/easy mod for some extra nice noise....will this mess with emissions at all?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

cdb09007 said:


> Silly question; I was looking into this for a cheap/easy mod for some extra nice noise....will this mess with emissions at all?


It shouldn't, the muffler doesn't do anything for emissions - just controls noise.

If it gets too raspy, a resonator would help calm some of that down, as well.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Just remember that a certan amount of backpressure is a good thing.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey don't tell these Goof Balls ..I want to read how the Intake is messed up ......................


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

Vetterin said:


> Just remember that a certain amount of backpressure is a good thing.


If this is a 1.4t witch I think all the rs cars are right? you can go straight pipe back and still be ok on backprssure because the turbo will always make some. Plus if he still has his cat thats the most restrictive piece in the hole exhaust. Delete that muffler!


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Mine has been straight piped just after the resonator (and have CAI), sounds just right !! DO IT...


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Post a video after its done. I'm sure all of us would like to hear how it sounds.


----------



## CruzeRS253 (May 9, 2015)

^^What he said. Definitely would want to hear how it sounds.


----------



## mccullkh (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm looking to do this myself once spring hits, so please include pics/vid and any extra info you can


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I originally did the muffler delete on my Cruze and the sound is great.

Here is a link of what mine used to sound like:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93aZSkCes0w

Then I did a downpipe and midpipe and it sounds even better:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8kmEDSCQvQ


----------



## CruzeRS253 (May 9, 2015)

Sounds good with the down/mid pipe bro!:goodjob:


----------

